# MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat??



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

can i swap a dash from a b3 passat into a mk2 golf ('86). I kno its and odd question but if anyone could help me it would be great thanks


----------



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat?? (reckless_12v)*

up


----------



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat?? (reckless_12v)*

help


----------



## 03glivrsik (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat?? (reckless_12v)*

good luck. thought about it, measured and said not for me...lol its like 3 inches to wide. i went mk3 dash still a PITA


----------



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat?? (reckless_12v)*

thanks for the spared headache you wouldnt to happen to have a build thread for that or know of one do you that'd be really helpful thanks a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03glivrsik (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat?? (reckless_12v)*

im sure if you search you will find many threads on the topic, its about as popular as silicone implants....whats your reason for wanting to do a dash swap?


----------



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat?? (reckless_12v)*

i dont like the mk2 dash at all i like the mk3 and passat but iust wanted to find something not to complicated i dont want any cutting or fitting like crazy


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat?? (reckless_12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reckless_12v* »_i dont like the mk2 dash at all i like the mk3 and passat but iust wanted to find something not to complicated i dont want any cutting or fitting like crazy

Then a dash swap is not for you. All dash swaps require cutting, some welding and custom fabrication.
Mk3 swap.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3007064
I did a Corrado dash swap back in 2000. At the time I couldn't find any documentation with respect to the swap. I did it all on my own, and I think I was the 1st to have a functioning vents. Center plenum was extended using the Corrado and mk2 piece. I scratched my head for months to figure out the defroster vent issue, in the end it was a simple matter of foam to mate the air box to the dash defrost vents. My solution has helped many with a Corrado swap.
Others had done a Corrado dash swap, but they never used AC or functioning vents.
I had done the dash swap before I ever did my VR6 swap. I'm using a B4 Passat steering column and its instrument cluster.
The Mk2 steering column support bracket was bent to mate to the B4 column, also I had to trim the bezel to clear my steering column clam shell. 
Early Corrado switches work with the Mk2 wiring, except the headlight switch.
I later converted to an ABA motor which required CE2 wiring, I soon after did the VR6 swap.

I sure hope you have fab skills for the swap. I usually take on projects without needing a DIY, I'm the curious type that enjoys a challenge.


----------



## 03glivrsik (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: MK2 dash swap question--->b3 passat?? (Eric D)*

what he said^^^^


----------

